# Trying to identify piece



## carbonleg (Jun 9, 2021)

Any suggestions on type of wood? Seems very hard when I was trimming it. Slightly reddish in color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 10, 2021)

If it has a rootbeer scent, its sassafras. Those trees have a couple colors, usually a little more greenish in this area but not always. But the root beer smell.... always.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 10, 2021)

Did you pick it up locally as in around Brush Colorado? Bark gave me cherry family vibes but the wood was saying elm family.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks more like elm to me


----------



## phinds (Jun 10, 2021)

@carbonleg can you get a closeup of a cleaned up area of end grain. It SEEMS to have a pattern that results from ulmiform pore groups (which would confirm elm) but I can't be sure without more detail.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 10, 2021)

maybe my rootbeer float affected my choice....
That reddish tint would normally push toward elm with that grain pattern there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 10, 2021)

I am sorry tell you guys, but there is no hint of red in that photo whatsoever. It has more orange, yellow-orange to yellow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## carbonleg (Jun 22, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Did you pick it up locally as in around Brush Colorado? Bark gave me cherry family vibes but the wood was saying elm family.


No, It came from Houston when I moved. Have picked up a lot of wood from Craigs list. 


carbonleg said:


> Any suggestions on type of wood? Seems very hard when I was trimming it. Slightly reddish in color.
> 
> View attachment 210660


Here is the finished piece. Toss up between elm or sassafras. When I was laser engraving, I could maybe hint at a root beer order, but it could have been from the suggestion of sassafras.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 22, 2021)

I am leaning toward elm. Sassafrass in my area has thicker bark


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 22, 2021)

Can you post a top view photo to maybe show some end grain?


----------



## phinds (Jun 22, 2021)

@carbonleg I asked you to post a clear pic of the end grain and now Mark is asking for the same thing. It seems like a simple request and will make it easy to tell if it's elm or sassafras. At any rate, from what I can see in post #8 it doesn't look at all like sassafras.


----------

